# QLD, I can die a happy man, Whiting Again!



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I spent a few days at Caloundra this week on the Sunshine Coast fishing from my Kayak. The target species for the sessions were Summer Whiting as I had enjoyed chasing them so many other times I just had to give it a go again.

I thought it might be a bit too early to try for them but after seeing so many local boat fishermen anchored up and off the channel close to the sand banks I knew the whiting must be on. Plus that all the local fish shops had ample supplies of them available for sale.

So the gear was prepared, I was in a rush this week after fishing the Wivenhoe Kayak and Canoe Convention last weekend and I virtually arrived home from that to unpack and repack again for the coast. Anyway I had my usual G Loomis IMX8 1- 3 kg 6 foot stick with a 1000 size Shimano Stradic spooled with Fins 4lb Braid and a 6lb Leader. I wish I had packed an anchor but I only had a Surf board Leg rope, the leg rope was still OK as it allowed me to secure the kayak to my body as I walked the flats in search of the whiting.

This past week I fished various stages of the tide, a tide on the rise, a tide on the turn to out and a tide dead flat on the turn to come back in. I must say my favored tide is on the top of the tide as it turns to go out. This was how my first session was, and although the fishing was good it was much better latter in the week when the tide was dead low. But in saying this the conditions on this later day were almost perfect for poppers, meaning low light overcast conditions and a slight breeze. So the whiting were guessing and taking more of a chance with the popper going across their path.

I even tried sub surface lures this week in between the times I lost interest in chasing the whiting as the areas I came were scattered with weed beds, really perfect spots to try for some Flathead. And that's what happened, I started to catch Flathead just by slowly jigging a shallow diving shad lure across the weed beds.

The overall results were excellent considering that Spring has just sprung, early indications are that this could be an awesome summer to chase some whiting especially with the lack of rains leading into spring. The waters are so clear and free of weed and debris which sometimes plagues me when popper fishing for whiting.

On the lure front, in the past I have used Jaz Zappas, Maria 55 Pencil Poppers and Atomic Hardz Pop 50. I happened to pick up a couple new colors in the Hardz poppers before my trip away and one color the Orange Wonder was just going off the whole time!

Except for the first day, all fish caught after that were caught and released..the last day I caught some solid whiting, I was wishing I had the cooler bag with me!

Anyway check out the results in the pictures below...I caught heaps of fish!!!!

*Day 1, Land of a thousand casts...5 fish but still fun*


















































































*Day 2, still land of a thousand casts, but they are improving..subsurface today chasing Flathead as well*


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

*Day 3, Tide dead low, moderate breeze blowing, low light, very overcast...Perfect for whiting time, the whiting were more solid today*


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

So in rounding up, essentials for successful whiting popping, a very light rod rigged with light line. An ample supply of poppers but really on this trip I only used three. Anchor up to combat the wind or use a surfboard leash as I do and wade with the kayak behind/in front of you, Although I could stand up and fish I found sitting down was best - you maybe able to see them but they can also see you, if wading be wary of stingrays and have some sturdy footwear. Look for water that is 6 inches to 2 foot deep - perfect for a paddle yak, also look for weed beds, broken weed patches and open water with deep dark channels running through it.

Have fun..I certainly did!!


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Sel

What a awsome lot of sessions mate. Looked like favorable conditions for you. As you know i love targeting whitting and flathead at the best of times. Great pics.

Question....What is the type/brand of net you are using..? And does it snag trebbles/tangle ect...? I need to purchase the same as i have trouble with mine when landing fish. Mine is the green enviro one with plastic sides and mesh bottom. Causes lots of broken trebbles and tangles.

Thanks

Stephen...


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Great fish. I have always loved catching whiting, just imagine if they grew another 50cm, the way they fight at 30.

The net looks like a Berkley Kayak net. I have one that is black and hooks don't tangle in them.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

bungy said:


> Question....What is the type/brand of net you are using..? And does it snag trebbles/tangle ect...? I need to purchase the same as i have trouble with mine when landing fish. Mine is the green enviro one with plastic sides and mesh bottom. Causes lots of broken trebbles and tangles.


I gave up on Enviro Nets years ago, they are nothing but wind catchers, as soon as this style of net came out I was onto them. They are a silicone net, this is my second one as I lost my other net on a fishing trip and then found thanks to Wayne d three weeks later, now I have two. In any case I just bought this to replace the lost one, its a Wilson net and as Steven M does, I have cut down the handle to suit my needs and now have added a piece of pool noodle in case I lose grip out on the water. The trebles never get caught in the silicone but they do get tangled sometimes as the net is so stretchy, but they never ever damage the hooks or the fish...I rate them highly and they don't catch the wind. This one is a larger size, so when I go cod fishing in the new year it will be ample size to haul them in. Retail is $59.95. The Whiting are sometimes hooked so well I don't use the net, so I take a quick look at the way they are hooked when they are close to the kayak and then I decide whether to lift them in or use the net.



billpatt said:


> Great fish. I have always loved catching whiting, just imagine if they grew another 50cm, the way they fight at 30.


Yep they go hard, that's why I am so hooked on it, as soon as I hit saltwater the popper comes out..I caught a lot over 40cm last year with the largest going 45...now they fight dirty..

Cheers


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Phenomenal fun Sel, and excellent eating too.

Thanks for sharing your tips on how to.

trev


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey bud, great report and love all the pics. Thanks for the tips on getting a few on the poppers I am super keen to get out and havwe a crack at a few there myself. I know a couple really nice flats up there that should hold some crackers.

Might see you there.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Great report Sel! We're you fishing weekdays? I find the passage so much more enjoyable and successful on weekdays, particularly for surface fishing.

Joel


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Good to see you've still got it Sel.

A 45cm whiting would go very hard. Biggest I've caught is 42 and it went like the clappers.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Never seen so many whiting being choked and I like a bit of choking the whiting too.Well done.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

whiting on poppers are a lot of fun eh Sel, we have a great lagoon here on the cc that is full of whiting in summer another month or so and I can get into them again.

Cheers Hedgy


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Fantastic stuff Sel. A great reference and more than one tip Im going to use next time Im out on the river.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

That looks like a successful holidays fishing mate well done.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Paulo has brought a thread back from the dead!

Sel I've re-read this one many times, great advice. Have since managed a few decent whiting from the passage. Finding that run and the right amount of water is so important.

Joel


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bump button works here too eh Sel?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

imnotoriginal said:


> Paulo has brought a thread back from the dead!
> 
> Sel I've re-read this one many times, great advice. Have since managed a few decent whiting from the passage. Finding that run and the right amount of water is so important.
> 
> Joel


Not me. The comment I made was back in Sept yet it has todays date on.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

paulo said:


> imnotoriginal said:
> 
> 
> > Paulo has brought a thread back from the dead!
> ...


Sels bump did this


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Trumpet
It really is a lot of casts, you need to find an area of sand flats close to weed banks and close to yabbie banks. Water can vary from one to three feet. ..check out fishnyak.com I have done an article on success with poppers.

Cheers


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Nativeman


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nativeman said:


> check out XXXX.com I have done an article on success with poppers.


Why not put it up here?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

anselmo said:


> Nativeman said:
> 
> 
> > check out XXXX.com I have done an article on success with poppers.
> ...


Why? Read it on my site, took alot of time, not doing it twice,,,


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nativeman said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Nativeman said:
> ...


Wasn't the original point of this thread to share your success and methods with AKFF?
Now it seems it's turned into a redirection vehicle to your personal website

A better question you should be asking is - why not?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll post a reply rather than retrospectively altering my original post

Cut and paste
Share the wealth

Thats how membership of a forum works - we all share here
*Here* being the operative word



a wise man once said:


> Something that always bugs me on forums, is there's so many regular instances of just a few people demonstrating their complete unwillingness to act as part of the community they are entering day after day.


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Kraley dude.


----------

